# spray wheel for base ?miles of base sugg.



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

ok so yrs ago i used to use a spray wheel attached to a 3ft ext for miles of base .it worked great but blew out in corners and build up on the wheel was horrible.

My question is ,is it still available out theyre ?do yens know what im talking about ?or most of all is theyre a better product ?

What do u guys do when spraying miles of base ?shielding gets alittle tough on the back.what do yens do?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.sprayguidetool.com/index.html


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> http://www.sprayguidetool.com/index.html


anybody ever use this? it does seem too good to be true. am I being too pessimistic?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would hire JP instead


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> anybody ever use this? it does seem too good to be true. am I being too pessimistic?


I haven't. I would like to demo one though just so I could see it in action first hand.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I haven't. I would like to demo one though just so I could see it in action first hand.


yeah, demo would be where its at. I didn't catch the price / unit on the website. 

I know in N Dakota, spraying outside is always a sketchy matter, I think we are considered the windiest state. Interior may be a place that it could work.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

$89 might be worth a shot.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> anybody ever use this? it does seem too good to be true. am I being too pessimistic?


No, and No.:no:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> yeah, demo would be where its at. I didn't catch the price / unit on the website.





premierpainter said:


> $89 might be worth a shot.


25.00 for 5 replacement wheels, which would be something you probably would want if it had any merit.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like you could make one pretty easy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Looks like you could make one pretty easy.


Make me a John special.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks badass, however I still don't see it still not getting overspray on the adjacents. 

Never see this one before, but I would love to demo one.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Biker, linked this a couple years ago and I had forgotten about it until this question was asked.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

You can tell there is a trick (skill) to using it. It seems like one of those things you need to get the 'hang of' using it. Bet it works tho. I can see getting the tip adjusted to just hit the wheel would be key to its performance.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

If it doesn't work you can use it as a pizza cutter


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> If it doesn't work you can use it as a pizza cutter


See there ya go, I have a big PC I bought for 6 bucks that would work good, and Work I have made harder tools than that for sure.I think I will do that, wait I will be right back in a few mins.


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

the one i had was similar and work well but like i sais if u went too close to corner u would blow out overspray on the ceiling if u tried to cut a wall to ceiling line.but on base it was great.mine actually had plastic rings u would snap on it too catch the top of the spray and it was messy.u would actually be cleaning the rings all the time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> See there ya go, I have a big PC I bought for 6 bucks that would work good, and Work I have made harder tools than that for sure.I think I will do that, wait I will be right back in a few mins.


I have high expectation from you on this since I think you made a damn fine pivot.


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder if a fine finish tip would work better ? My exp with it was the adj. . By the time u adjusted the fan to get a solid line it built up too much on the rings and ran all over. I think that this tyPe is better without the rings. And a fine finish u may be able to dial in better. The rings on mine were like a hlf inch thick and they caught the top of the spray but it did build up. 
So what do u guys do for miles of base ? Just shield it , paper it , etc. Just wondering if theyres a fast way I don't know of?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

jeeze the guy has an edge that constantly rotates and is able to "spray" a straight line.. not rocket science by any means.. like a 6" disc that is attached to your spray tip.. would not be hard to replicate what this guy in the video has done. not rocket science, just another painter trying to get out of painting.


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

nEighter said:


> jeeze the guy has an edge that constantly rotates and is able to "spray" a straight line.. not rocket science by any means.. like a 6" disc that is attached to your spray tip.. would not be hard to replicate what this guy in the video has done. not rocket science, just another painter trying to get out of painting.


hmmmm.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

IF that thing worked as well as it seems to in all those videos, especially exterior soffits like that, damn it would be a fine tool... however some how it seems like a gimmick.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> IF that thing worked as well as it seems to in all those videos, especially exterior soffits like that, damn it would be a fine tool... however some how it seems like a gimmick.


it wont work for most of my exteriors. too windy here.


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

no way ide use it outside .


----------



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

just ordered one, will let you know. i think it will have its place in a few different scenarios. the interior nc houses will be few and far in between. but cutting against a ceiling grid--yes! and cutting in the exterior soffit--yes!


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

b carefull with the stops and hitting inside corners im telling ya the one i had was real similar and is great after adjusting the pattern.you can go straight forever tho .lol


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> it wont work for most of my exteriors. too windy here.


What too many beans?


----------

